# Who has best range of Berkley power bait?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I prefer to fish with power bait plastics rather than the gulp variety but they don't seem to be very popular.
Does anyone know who might usually stock a good range of them? Obviously it be after the chain stores which may all have a presence up here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

ebay


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

I couldn't find the ones I wanted anywhere for ages, eventually found a mob online that has them...I'll have to look back through my email see where I got them from. BCF had the same ones I wanted a couple weeks after I bought them online...didn't have them for months before though! I agree they are much better than the Gulp...just a pitty they don't make as many different styles.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

barra have you tried the z mans for your barra an jacks if i was goin up north thats what i would put on


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

imtheman said:


> barra have you tried the z mans for your barra an jacks if i was goin up north thats what i would put on


Yes, I've managed to score a few packs as samples and they are just as good, if not better so far as the actuall plastic goes. They're really elastic and tough although the ones I was given were the prawns.

I really hate the way the gulps and equivalents shrivel up, not convenient or cheap if you want carry a rod around just in case. I'd end up going through a packet without even catching a fish with the gulps whereas the other ones will stay on a hook for years without needing to worry about them, they work out much cheaper and are more supple so give a bit better action (in my mind, not necessarily the fish's)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

The DOA soft plastics are pretty good value if you can find them.
http://www.doalures.com/store/index.cfm ... -baits.cfm


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

you should take a look here mate they will last 10x longer with a bit of superglue an there action is unreal an best out there

I'd be lookin at the minnowz- swimmerz- shrimp an curly tails

http://www.z-man.com.au/ or look them up on facebook 1oo's of photos of fish caught on them


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

We can get them in bcf in nsw. Power baits are awesome.


----------

